# Cricut Expression™ Cutting Machine ?



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw this on an infomercial this morning: https://www.getmycricut.com/?page=features

Of course, when they said it could cut plastic up to 0.7mm thick, I started salivating. Problem is, I can't tell if it gives you enough control to cut the things I'd be interested in - as it's being marketed to scrapbooking/crafts types. 

They have a Design Studio software demo you can download, but the machine I'm on right now is still running Windows 2000 & their software requires XP - SP2.

Has anyone out there messed with one? If so, what did you think of it?

What I'm particularly interested in knowing is: would I be able to draw something in Adobe Illustrator & cut it with this thing?

Burl Rice
Monterey, TN


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

My Wife has one. 

No, the PC software does not give you complete control over the cut. It still has to use the cartridge for the outline of the cut. You simply get much better placement and size control over what you have in the cartridge. 

From the Cricut Software FAQ: 
13. Can I use Cricut DesignStudio to cut True Type Fonts? Can I use Cricut DesignStudio to cut shapes or letters other than what it is on cartridges now or in the future? 

No, Cricut DesignStudio allows you to cut with the font and shape sets on the Cricut cartridges. The Cricut machine remains a cartridge-based system. 

14. How can I cut designs I make in Cricut DesignStudio if they use characters from more than one cartridge? 

You will be prompted to insert different cartridges as needed. However, the Cricut machine will remember what cartridges are being used during that project session and only prompt you to insert the cartridge once. 

15. Isn’t it hot swapping if I switch cartridges out while my Cricut machine is turned on? 

Although this traditionally is hot swapping, your machine will be safe and secure.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks to me like the Design Studio software only allows one to open and manipulate stuff/images that come on the cartridges - not design your own... 
Cricut DesignStudio includes an electronic collection of every image found within the Cricut cartridge library. Simple and quick keyword searches allow you to search through the 1000s of images available to find that perfect letter, shape, or phrase that will transform your project into a new stunning creation! Online updates will also keep Cricut DesignStudio supplied with any new content that become available, letting you explore the latest and greatest Cricut cartridges!

That, coupled with the fact that it's a blade cutter, as opposed to a laser cutter, would seem to me to render it useless for modeling work. Just mho.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know anything about the cricut machine, but apparently there is software that lets you use any true-type font with the cricut. Kevin String suggested on another forum that you could use the cricut with vinyl sticker paper to create masks for painting. Or maybe use it directly--draw up your lettering, cut it on sticker paper, and voila.

I have no idea how well these things work, but I've been frustrated for a while with having to order decals every time I want to letter something 

SureCutsaLot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Burl- 

My wife has one, verboten for me to do anything with it. 

They can be "hacked" apparently, check YouTube.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife has one she bought for her classroom. I have no idea how well it works. She likes it though.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's software called "Sure Cuts A Lot" that will allow you to design whatever you want, then pipe that into the Cricut to be cut out. I haven't bought it yet, but it's on "the list." We were going to get it, then Cricut introduced the "Gypsy" which is more like Design Studio, but a bit more flexible and intuitive, according to Allison. (That, and it's a hand-held device, so she can work on it wherever, then get home and cut things out.) I've heard really good things about the Cuts-a-lot software from the forums, though. 

As for practical applications, it's very good at cutting adhesive vinyl sheet, so you can cut your own lettering, heralds, etc. You can also use it to cut adhesive masks for stenciling, etc. They've got some very basic fonts within the Cricut cartridges themselves, so you can do car lettering without needing to buy any extra software. I haven't played around too much with it for the railroad as yet; like Garrett, I'm limited to "observer" at this point. There's a LOT of potential there, though. I'm hoping later this summer to sit down with Allison and plow through a few projects for GR column fodder. I've got buildings that need signs. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry, had to rush off to take Suzi to a friend's birthday party... 

In terms of using the machine to cut plastic shapes as an alternative to a laser cutter, no it's not of much use. It's limited in thickness to what it can cut. 0.7mm sounds about right. They make a special "deep cut" blade for materials on the thick end of the spectrum. Don't know quite how effective that would be for modeling, but then again, who knows? It'd certainly have applications. I think it's probably best used for lettering, signage, etc. Some of the cartridges have some really cool filigree that could be easily scaled down and used on passenger cars, locomotives, etc. It's definitely got a good amount of potential in that regard. 

Later, 

K


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It will cut 0.7mm BUT it's like saying the family car will do 130mph. It won't do it for long. My wife loves hers, like above, I can't touch it. She says I can't destroy it like I did the pounce wheel and paper crimper. Women...... 

The thick stuff just wore the blade out too fast, and the thing sounded like it was really straining. Best used for paper and cardstock.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paintjockey- 

Maybe it is time we lobby the mfgr for a Man-Cricut?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Allison suggests we tell them to call it the "spider." That way the women won't come within 20' of it.  

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

BTW, the Cricut does a good job on railroad albums... 










Allison did this one for mine in time for last year's garden railway convention. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aleeyore (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello! 

The Cricut is the best thing that ever happened to crafting and I have noticed my husband lurking near by. He has taken my paper cutter and heat embossing gun on numerous occasions but knows better than to mess with either one of my Cricut machines. Yes, I have two. Recently I successfully cut through thick chip board using the multicut feature. This was done with the regular blade (there is a deep cut blade that is also available.) The Cricut Design studio and the Gypsy both allow you to adapt items that are on the cartridges and are fun to play with. You do have to own the cartridges to cut out your designs, but they let you design with everything. Kevin likes that I have this hobby know as the cartridges are expensive and I can't scoff at his expensive hobby anymore. I usually pick up my cartridges on ebay for a fraction of what they cost in the store. They have several font cartridges that would be very useful in sign making. SCAL is a product that lets you design your own cuts, but we haven't bought it yet because I enjoy using the ones that are on the cartridges. I really like that you can adjust the size of the cuts. I have made really small cuts and really large cuts. The more intricate the cut the slower the speed you want to use. The Cricut message board is a really good place to get information on what people are doing with the machine. 

Kevin, if you are reading this- No, you can't play with it without me supervising! 

Allison


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aleeyore on 06 Jun 2010 09:20 PM 
Hello! 

The Cricut is the best thing that ever happened to crafting and I have noticed my husband lurking near by. He has taken my paper cutter and heat embossing gun on numerous occasions but knows better than to mess with either one of my Cricut machines. Yes, I have two. Recently I successfully cut through thick chip board using the multicut feature. This was done with the regular blade (there is a deep cut blade that is also available.) The Cricut Design studio and the Gypsy both allow you to adapt items that are on the cartridges and are fun to play with. You do have to own the cartridges to cut out your designs, but they let you design with everything. Kevin likes that I have this hobby know as the cartridges are expensive and I can't scoff at his expensive hobby anymore. I usually pick up my cartridges on ebay for a fraction of what they cost in the store. They have several font cartridges that would be very useful in sign making. SCAL is a product that lets you design your own cuts, but we haven't bought it yet because I enjoy using the ones that are on the cartridges. I really like that you can adjust the size of the cuts. I have made really small cuts and really large cuts. The more intricate the cut the slower the speed you want to use. The Cricut message board is a really good place to get information on what people are doing with the machine. 

Kevin, if you are reading this- No, you can't *play with it without me supervising*! 

Allison 


YOWZA YOWZA YOWZA...!!!... that sure looks like tacit approval to get yer hands on it!!!!!!!! WHOOOPEEE!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Well hon, it was like this, you were out, and I did not want to bother you on the mobile phone, and well, the Cricut was just sittn' there and...."


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Observation.... 

Moving a few things around the house, we had cross-hobby items sharing a table. 

The Mrs' cricut is the same size, and was about the same cost as my LGB 20851 Mallet....... 

But then, I point out maybe some other craft stuff can be sent off now? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC0SqLEKsXs


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw something like this circuit expression on TV. I was thinking of one to make Sencils for my rolling stock. Mabye spray it on instead of Decal.

I thought it would be a great thing to use my Grex Air Brush for some stencils.

I have no idea how small a cut this thing would make.

What would really be great if is was CNC machine and you could feed shapes from you PC and have it cut it out on Card stock like a stencil


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Great news, if anyone wants one, Walmart are closing them out at 179.00 each 
also all the other parts are on sale at about half price. Bought one yesterday 
and works like a charm. Now to get some vinly for it. 
J J the smallest size I found on it was 1/4 inch, may be able to get smaller 
if I play with it. 
I am using it mostly for signs on building. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought one on closeout and have been experimenting with it. So far I'd say...don't waste your money. I have tried three times and have not been able to get the vinyl to come away cleanly. It does not cut everything all the time--the holes in "O's" and D's, for ex. I'll keep experimenting but I suspect it will end up on craiglist


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, here's some progress. The numbers and "*B*altimore & Ohio" letters were done on the Cricut with white vinyl










The Ampersand (&) came out badly, and I think it's too large, but I didn't think it would work printed much smaller. I'm giving it a "B" right now


There are a lot of settings to monkey with on the Cricut. I may need to step up the cutting pressure. It's obvious this will work better if the letters don't have a lot of really thin elements


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone wanting one of these machines, Jo Ann Fabrics will have them (Personal model, not the big one) on sale starting Sunday for $85.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The personal model (the "Cricut Create") will do a 6 x 12 sheet, which should be good for most all of what we'd need it for on the railroad. (The "full sized" one--the "Expression" will do 12" x 24".) 

Later, 

K


----------

